
Are Wet Wipes Wrecking the World's Sewers? - pmcpinto
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/10/are-wet-wipes-wrecking-the-worlds-sewers?single_page=true
======
dbg31415
Broken link.

Unfortunately, without more bidets, wet wipes are the only acceptable option
for many people -- use them a while and you won't want to go back to dry
toilet paper. We'll need to develop better sewage treatment options.

